# pool filter sand



## dclangford3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Has anybody used pool filter sand in their aquariums or know if it is fish safe? I would save a considerable amount of money by using pool filter sand rather than aquarium sand, and I just want to make sure it is fish and plant safe. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## isenblatter (Jul 25, 2008)

I recently resetup an african cichlid tank and I used Quickrete play sand. It was a cloudy mess, but cleared up in about 12 hours. I've had no issues at all with any fish. I've read of others here who have used pool filter sand in their tanks. The consensus seems to be that pool filter sand is better then play sand, due to the grain size.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Pool filter sand is great and is safe. I've also read (on the discus forums I think) that it's good for their digestion if they accidentally take in a grain from time to time. At around $10/bag, you really can't go wrong. I tried play sand, but it was waaaaay too messy.


----------



## dclangford3 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thank you for y'alls input, I bought a 50lb. bag of pool filter sand today for $5 (can't beat that a 10lb. bag of aquarium sand around here runs for $20-$25!). I hope it'll turn out alright, I checked around on some other forums, and the general consensus is it's safe. I'll post something if I have any problems with it. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## bveister (Jan 26, 2012)

What was the brand you purchased because I heard pool filter sand can vary company to company?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I use the Lighthouse brand of pool filter sand. It's a nice light tank color and doesn't cloud the water. Stay away from the Mystic white. It's safe to use, but the color is awful.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

PFS is almost always silica sand, which is aquarium safe. I do not know if it is ever made from any limestone parent material.


----------

